# Can't capture audio from headphones/mic.



## random streamer (Jul 28, 2016)

i had a problem on mac when using OBS i also fiddled around with the settings but i was able to get audio from the MIC but not the headphone audio itself.  So i couldn't record the headphone output audio. i coulden tfind anything but the mic for the razer kraken that i was using


----------



## Narcogen (Jul 30, 2016)

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/how-to-capture-desktop-audio-on-mac.16491/


----------



## Weeb Iguana (Dec 19, 2018)

Narcogen , he or she is talking about getting the headphone audio not the desktop audio without headphones


----------



## Narcogen (Dec 19, 2018)

All sound generated by the OS or applications running on it in MacOS for the purpose of capture is "desktop audio" regardless of what physical device you are listening to. Headphones don't produce audio, applications and the OS do. You need third party software on MacOS to capture audio from applications and the OS. If you don't have it, you will have the problem described by the OP-- you can get sound from a hardware input device into OBS (from a microphone) but the sound of the application you are running, that you are listening to in your headphones, will not be captured.


----------

